# Entry into the world of call making....



## khobson (May 18, 2014)

Here is this guy's first attempt at turning a duck call. A big thanks to all that have helped guide the process, either directly, or indirectly through all of the threads here! As always there are tweaks to make on the next one....but the important thing is.....there will definitely be many more next ones. Please feel free to help me along with any thoughts. The call has an Echo open water insert that has been wrapped by some of @Mike1950 's BLM burl.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2014)

Nice work, Kris. I really like the band, too!


----------



## myingling (May 18, 2014)

Nice


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (May 18, 2014)

That is nice! You did some of mike's special woo justice!!


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2014)

Kris that is a gorgeous call. What is the band made from? Also any reason why you didn't put a lanyard groove on the insert? CA finish?

Sweet Job!


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2014)

Pretty dog gone nice.

Ray


----------



## khobson (May 18, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Kris that is a gorgeous call. What is the band made from? Also any reason why you didn't put a lanyard groove on the insert? CA finish?
> 
> Sweet Job!



Thank you.......the camo band came from Brookside Game Calls. I did put a CA finish on....albeit not as thorough as I should have due to my own impatience! I quickly discovered that a CA finish on a duck call is a fair bit more complicated that applying one on a pen blank. The process is basically the same....but having to work the ends and the inside require a little more thought and planning. As for the lanyard groove....my inexperience came through again....there is one just above the band, but I don't know if it is wide enough!?! I need to get a lanyard and play with it so I can figure out a good location....need to make sure it hangs nicely when draped around the neck.


----------



## khobson (May 18, 2014)

Rookie question:

Do lanyard grooves typically go on the barrel or the insert? Or is it simply a matter of preference?


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2014)

On the barrel (almost) always. It is advisable to have a lanyard groove on inserts that are friction fit... and many put lanyard grooves on inserts that use o-rings for fit, but not all.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2014)

Nice call Kris!!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2014)

Great looking call ! Well done


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (May 18, 2014)

Most lanyards have two loops for one call. The call typically has grooves on the insert and barrel. The idea being that if the calls comes apart while hunting you won't lose one of the pieces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khobson (May 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> On the barrel (almost) always. It is advisable to have a lanyard groove on inserts that are friction fit... and many put lanyard grooves on inserts that use o-rings for fit, but not all.





N & N Waterfowl said:


> Most lanyards have two loops for one call. The call typically has grooves on the insert and barrel. The idea being that if the calls comes apart while hunting you won't lose one of the pieces.



Good to know....I will add that to the list of tweaks moving forward!


----------



## bearmanric (May 18, 2014)

Nice looking call. Rick


----------



## BrentWin (May 20, 2014)

Great looking call! Welcome to the dark side.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 21, 2014)

Sharp looking call!!!

Mark


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 24, 2014)

Fantastic start for sure, a really fine looking call.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

Really nice looking call Kris. I've not made one yet but used them plenty. I like my call hanging with the mouthpiece pointing at my chin. The man who taught me to duck hunt when I was a kid liked it opposite because he would grab and make a half turn on the way up. I take hold of mine and bring it straight up. User preference. My guess is most hunters would like it to hang the way I do - I find the half-turn to be awkward.


----------

